# Blanch



## Tenacross

My Saanen doe Blanch kidded a big single doe kid last night. That makes three years in a row she had a single doe kid at 156 days.  I pulled the kid and snuck Tough Love's bottle babies in with her to keep her from being bummed out. 

I need to find a new home for her big healthy bottle baby. The baby is sleeping right now and I don't want to wake her up, but I will get pics later. Here's Blanch from last night.


----------



## Trickyroo

Congratulations Blanch ! Aww , poor thing, has she accepted Tough Loves kids ? Cant wait to see pictures when she wakes up


----------



## nancy d

Gotta love a dependable doe like Blanch.


----------



## Tenacross

Trickyroo said:


> Congratulations Blanche ! Aww , poor thing, has she accepted Tough Loves kids ? Cant wait to see pictures when she wakes up


Oh yes. Blanch has totally accepted the bottle babies. She thinks they are hers. The bottle babies, on the other hand, have no idea why I have them penned up with Blanch. Ha. I don't intend to try to teach them to nurse her. I have over 3/4 of a gallon of rich colostrum already milked from Blanch and I will be freezing it soon. Blanch works for a living. I wouldn't keep her otherwise as she eat A LOT!


----------



## Tenacross

She awake now!


----------



## nancy d

It's just not right to show us someone this cute! Oh my if I only had the room.

eta not just cute, *adorable*


----------



## alyssa

What a sweet baby! Those big beautiful eyes, I'm in love!


----------



## Trickyroo

Awww , im in LOVE ! ( AGAIN ) She is adorable , lol..
Love those big eyes and pink nose 

Oh she is in need of some hugging


----------



## Trickyroo

nancy d said:


> It's just not right to show us someone this cute! Oh my if I only had the room.
> 
> eta not just cute, *adorable*


Oh come on Nancy , you said yourself its great to have a dependable doe like Blanch ! She's got your name written all over her


----------



## SerenitySquare

Trickyroo said:


> Oh come on Nancy , you said yourself its great to have a dependable doe like Blanche ! She's got your name written all over her


mmm also Enumclaw and Seattle are not that far to drive and pick her up, hehe. I know I am no help. 
Tricky started it.:wallbang:


----------



## Trickyroo

SerenitySquare said:


> mmm also Enumclaw and Seattle are not that far to drive and pick her up, hehe. I know I am no help.
> Tricky started it.:wallbang:


I guess you like road trips , lol.  How did i start it , you did first with Victoria's babies ! :shrug: :coffee2:


----------



## SerenitySquare

you suggested that NAncy needed Blanche's girl I was just stating that they lived close enough to make it work, hehe. You started the fire and I was just feeding it.:coffee2:
Oh I know those babies of Victoria's are addicting for sure. You are safe in New yourk from them. I just have to be strong and not even go see her place.


----------



## Tenacross

Seriously, she needs a new home. She is very strong and vibrant, has a good suck and takes the bottle easily. She had over 20 ozs of colostrum in her first 12 hours. Blanch has been tested negative for CAE, CL and Johne's. 

I have 1/2 sister to her that is also a 50/50 Saanen/Boer that I will take a picture of to give ya'll a better idea of what this one will look like when she grows up.


----------



## nancy d

Laura & Serenity you two are just awful. Besides nobody's in milk & Bob would probably disown me.
Unless Tim would trade oh, say a pair of 8 yr old full sisters. Yeah that would work. One of them is the dam of Lady Derringer.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh don't tempt me&#8230;..i can't , no room  I would love to though.
But i can hopefully talk someone else into her 
Someone that is ehem closer


----------



## Tenacross

Nine freezer bags filled with 12 ounces of colostrum in the deep freeze. I think I will freeze some second day milk too, after I milk tonight. Then I can start switching these goats back over to GOATS MILK BABY! That will have to be such a relief to the little darlings.


----------



## ksalvagno

That is great! What a cutie pie too! I bet she will sell quickly.


----------



## Tenacross

ksalvagno said:


> That is great! What a cutie pie too! I bet she will sell quickly.


$20.

Don't make my put her on Craigslist.


----------



## Trickyroo

Stop it !!!!! :wallbang::underchair::stop::hair::whatgoat:


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm on the other side of the country (thank goodness).


----------



## goathiker

So Laura, if you know a service member, American Airlines will give them a 50% military discount on animal shipping.


----------



## nancy d

$20 ??? Gosh Tim, a whole wad of raffle tickets.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh thanks for that little tidbit Jill :thumb::angel smiley:


----------



## rebelINny

Good thing I'm in Ny or I'd take her


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey maybe Victoria needs a "working doe" for extra milk or even a babysitter


----------



## Tenacross

Here is the last year's model.


----------



## Tenacross

Here is the baby daddy.


----------



## Tenacross




----------



## SerenitySquare

I love your last year model, so pretty. So is Dad.
Thank goodness I have 3 girls due this week or I would be tempted to drive up there.:GAAH:
I agree that she would look wondrful at Crossroads, hehe.
I am sure someone on here will get her, she is beautiful.


----------



## Trickyroo

Cool markings on the 2014 model ! 
How old is the baby daddy in that picture ?


----------



## SerenitySquare

oh no not a video, cannot stand the cutness.:GAAH::hair::stop::wallbang:
Oh Nancy you had better not watch or you and $20 will be headed over there tonight.


----------



## Trickyroo

I can't take it . I shouldn't have watched that video 
She's flipping adorable and it's not fair !!!!


----------



## Tenacross

Trickyroo said:


> Cool markings on the 2014 model !
> How old is the baby daddy in that picture ?


6 months.


----------



## Trickyroo

SerenitySquare said:


> oh no not a video, cannot stand the cutness.:GAAH::hair::stop::wallbang:
> Oh Nancy you had better not watch or you and $20 will be headed over there tonight.


Yea Nancy , don't watch that video or you will be hopelessly in love with her like we all are now , lol.


----------



## SerenitySquare

Laura maybe she is on her way over there right now:goattruck:


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Breeders need a dependable milk goat like Blanch, especially meat goat owners...and her baby is SOOO stinkin cute! I'm in love with her "doe" eyes <3

How bout sending her up to beautiful Montana? I'll make her my lap goat/ foot warmer lol!


----------



## goathiker

Anyone coming this way? I can't leave Pup to make the drive.


----------



## nancy d

SerenitySquare said:


> Laura maybe she is on her way over there right now:goattruck:


Na, but Bob & I did have a very brief conversation & it wasn't in my favor.


----------



## SerenitySquare

nancy d said:


> Na, but Bob & I did have a very brief conversation & it wasn't in my favor.


awe poop.


----------



## SerenitySquare

goathiker said:


> Anyone coming this way? I can't leave Pup to make the drive.


mm maybe one of those (oooo my brain went blank, you know where people drive a part of the leg).
Hate getting old, my brain just goes to sleep whenever it feels like it:wallbang::wallbang:
okay now it will bug me until I think of hte name of it.


----------



## goathiker

A goat train?


----------



## nancy d

Say Blanch look at all the ruckus you have caused for having just one adorable bottle baby; husbands to say no, brain freezes, goat trains. traveling cross country.


----------



## SerenitySquare

goathiker said:


> A goat train?


that will work , hehe


----------



## goathiker

I could get my daughter to Vancouver.


----------



## Tenacross

I could get her to I-5 to save a little hassle.


----------



## Dayna

Man oh man. I wish I lived on the mainland. Anywhere on the mainland!!!


----------



## goathiker

Okay, gotta think...Where on I-5 Tim?


----------



## Trickyroo

Sold to Goathiker :dancedgi::stars:artygoat:artygroup::goattruck:


----------



## Tenacross

Anywhere between Lakewood (south) to Renton (north).


----------



## SerenitySquare

since it was my idea:brickwall::brickwall::brickwall::brickwall::brickwall:
I would love to help however, I dont have the best vehicle to trust for long distance and I have a couple does that are due. I also have health issues that make it not wise forme to drive too long.

I could maybe be gone a couple hours and drive a little ways if someone could get her to maybe a little south of long view.

then I could pick her up and meet your daughter in vancouver

OR we could fly Laura into Seattle she could rent a car, pick her up then drive her down here and catch a plane in Portland and fly home:think:
sorry could not resist. Did not want to keep Laura fromall the fun.


----------



## SerenitySquare

you could start a thread for A Goat train in Western washington and see if anyone out there wants to hop aboard(pun intended). The more the merrier.


----------



## Trickyroo

Well dang if I'm going to go that far I'm taking her home with me , lol. 
Man she's something else. I'm really hoping she finds her way to Jill.


----------



## Tenacross

Poor Blanch.


----------



## Dayna

Haha shes such a great girl!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Man! I'll hop on the goat train  What a cutie!


----------



## HoosierShadow

OMGoodness, she is adorable! And that pic of Blanche with the bottle babies is just too cute! 

I hope the baby finds a new home, she is definitely cute --- those ears!


----------



## Trickyroo

Poor Blanch , being used as a stepping stone in their path of life , lol..
Bless her heart , she is very tolerant of those cuties


----------



## Tenacross

Trickyroo said:


> Poor Blanch , being used as a stepping stone in their path of life , lol..
> Bless her heart , she is very tolerant of those cuties


She loves them. She doesn't even judge them that they can't figure out how to nurse.


----------



## Tenacross

Baby is doing good and still for sale.


----------



## Trickyroo

Aww I thought Jill took her 
I can't I cant....


----------



## goathiker

I can't do it Tim, Laura, I've got Pneumonia...


----------



## Tenacross

Oh gee, Jill. I hope you get better soon. :sadhappy:


----------



## Trickyroo

Sorry Jill , feel better soon :hug:

Who else can i try to convince into taking this angel…..hmmmmm :think:


----------



## nancy d

Oh no Jill, get well soon.
Laura it looks like you will be :goattruck:.:leap:


----------



## Trickyroo

nancy d said:


> Oh no Jill, get well soon.
> Laura it looks like you will be :goattruck:.:leap:


:ROFL: Somehow i knew you would chime in on this Nancy :slap floor:

If i could leave this frozen land for a day or two and then snuggle a cute little angle like her all the way home , id take that opportunity in a heartbeat , believe me. Just to see green grass again would be awesome ! :snow bounce:

Im so tempted though , believe me...


----------



## Tenacross

My wife put her on a local buy, sell or trade FB group this afternoon and she got snapped up. Bye little Gidget...


----------



## Trickyroo

Yay for Gidget :clap: Sad to see her go though , but I'm not surprised how fast she did go , who wouldn't fall in love with that face 

Darn , i guess i'll have to wait till spring to see green grass  

So who's next at your farm Tim ? Need more baby fixes


----------



## goathiker

Here you go Laura, there's 7 goats in this picture, it'll keep you busy. I'm going to make a thread for Pandora soon, she's getting close. I'm glad she found a home, maybe next year I'll be better set up.


----------



## Tenacross

Trickyroo said:


> So who's next at your farm Tim ? Need more baby fixes


It's nearly "go time". I have five due between March 3 - March 7. Four of them are AI breeding's, including my best doe "Hope". I'm trying hard not to count my chickens, so to speak, but they are all doing good.

I'm having to make three new kidding stalls. Two are complete. I got another camera in the mail and have it set to work wireless already. It only took me one afternoon to get the camera to work, which is a big improvement over the last time I set up a camera. Ha. I'm a little nervous.


----------



## NyGoatMom

happy she got sold  what a cutie!


----------



## Trickyroo

goathiker said:


> Here you go Laura, there's 7 goats in this picture, it'll keep you busy. I'm going to make a thread for Pandora soon, she's getting close. I'm glad she found a home, maybe next year I'll be better set up.


Oh sheesh , i need my magnifying glass , lol&#8230;

That's a great picture , now to find the goats. Are you sure your not telling me this and there's no goats in this picture ? 

Looking forward to Pandora's thread !


----------



## NyGoatMom

hope you feel better soon Jill :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo

Tenacross said:


> It's nearly "go time". I have five due between March 3 - March 7. Four of them are AI breeding's, including my best doe "Hope". I'm trying hard not to count my chickens, so to speak, but they are all doing good.
> 
> I'm having to make three new kidding stalls. Two are complete. I got another camera in the mail and have it set to work wireless already. It only took me one afternoon to get the camera to work, which is a big improvement over the last time I set up a camera. Ha. I'm a little nervous.


Five does due within four days of each other ? WOW , and four are AIs !
I always thought that the odds weren't great for AIs to take , but i guess that info was way off , thankfully 

Are you going to be able to put up a live feed here ? That would be awesome !
How exciting to have a camera in the stall. You still hooked it up in record time compared to how long it would've taken me , lol..

At least i have a excuse to sit here and watch it being so bitterly cold and snow covered outside , can't do too much out there till spring , lol.


----------



## Tenacross

Well, it seems Blanch is putting me out of business as a goat daddy. Yesterday the cape/blaze baby pretty much refused her bottle. I panicked a little and took her temperature and gave an enema. Then at milking time she jumped up on the stand and started nursing Blanch. Now the other baby is exhibiting "similar symptoms". I still have yet to catch the act, but I'm pretty sure they are nursing Blanch on their own now.


----------



## ksalvagno

Cool! That is great that she will nurse other kids.


----------



## Tenacross

ksalvagno said:


> Cool! That is great that she will nurse other kids.


These babies were doused with Blanch's birthing fluids when she kidded. She has always thought they were her's and I'm sure would have let them nurse from the start. It's the babies, who were bottle babies for nearly three weeks, who needed to adopt her.


----------



## Trickyroo

Blanch thought she would help ya out a little 
She sounds like a wonderful doe


----------



## Tenacross

Trickyroo said:


> Blanch thought she would help ya out a little
> She sounds like a wonderful doe


She is. She's my helper.


----------



## Trickyroo

Aww she's such a sweetheart  
Does like her are priceless to have "working" for you


----------



## chigarden

So cute !


----------

